# Vegas School 5/15-16



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Weather update: forecast calls for high temps of 94 degrees on Saturday and Sunday. Track temps will be over 100 degrees!  Gotta stay hydrated to :drive: and have fun!

:banana: Las Vegas, here we come. Ryan, are you coming to the track on Sunday?


----------

